# Slim login rebooting system



## ankscorek (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm in FreeBSD 10.3 with slim and xfce.

alt+ctrl+f1-6 is not working

I am only getting slim login screen. When I try to login using normal user credentials, I get slim splash screen and then the system reboots.

I am unable to switch to text console for troubleshooting.

Any suggestions please.


----------



## Murph (Jul 10, 2016)

ankscorek said:


> alt+ctrl+f1-6 is not working



It is Alt-Fn, according to both syscons(4) and vt(4).


----------



## ankscorek (Jul 10, 2016)

Murph said:


> It is Alt-Fn, according to both syscons(4) and vt(4).



Alt-fn is not responding.

However, alt+ctrl+fn  on f1 to f8 the slim login screen shows a faded color and does not give me the text console.

alt+ctrl+f9 returns me to the slim login screen. On entry of my credentials the system doesnot even follow the reboot procedure it simply crashes and a reboot takes place.

Single user mode is only allowing read-only file system


----------



## ASX (Jul 10, 2016)

To use slim you need to create a ~/.xinitrc file, with at least the following:

```
exec $1
```
set the execute flag for .xinitrc:

To switch to and from text console using CTRL+ ALT+ Fn you must use a vt(4) console if you are using a intel or radeon graphics driver.

To do that, add the following line in loader.conf:

```
kern.vty=vt
```
 and reboot your system.

To apply the above settings, at slim login type `console`, will open a text terminal window, log in as user and su/sudo to root as required.


----------



## Murph (Jul 10, 2016)

ankscorek said:


> Single user mode is only allowing read-only file system



That's standard, and needed to allow you to do certain things which are not possible if the filesystem was to come up as rw by default.  A couple of quick and safe commands should give you all filesystems available based on their /etc/fstab configuration, assuming a traditional UFS/FFS system.


```
fsck -p
mount -uw /
mount -a -t ufs
```


----------



## ankscorek (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks to Murph and ASX.

Here is output of .xfce4-session.verbose.log(since cant copy paste so scribbling and approximate trace)


```
Trace[xfsm-manager.c:1295] xfsm_manager_save_yourself_done():, received SAVE YOURSELF DONE [Success = True]
........
.........
.........

Trace[xfsm-manager.c:555] xfsm_properties_set_uchar(): -> Set uchar (RestartStyleHint, 0)
```


.xinitrc file reads

```
exec /usr/local/bin/startxfce4
```


----------



## ASX (Jul 10, 2016)

ankscorek said:


> .xinitrc file reads
> 
> ```
> exec /usr/local/bin/startxfce4
> ```



This will work, but will prevent slim to select alternate DEs (F1 in slim cycle thru the available "xsessions").

Is dbus service installed and running ?

I'm assuming that startxfce4 actually already works and doesn't crash ... just in case.


----------



## ASX (Jul 10, 2016)

ASX said:


> This will work


Sorry, I misread that code: it will not work
either change it to

```
exec $1
```
or

```
exec /usr/local/share/xsession/xfce.desktop
```


----------



## ankscorek (Jul 10, 2016)

ASX said:


> Sorry, I misread that code: it will not work
> either change it to
> 
> ```
> ...



Tried it, however it did not work the result is same. Slim login screen and then crashes to ugly reboot.


----------



## ankscorek (Jul 10, 2016)

ASX said:


> kern.vty=vt



Tried this. Now the Slim login screen displays `Failed to execute login command`. Then it again gives the login screen.

Still alt+ fn or alt+ctrl+fn, behaving in same manner.

However `startxfce4` in single user mode does fire up the xfce4 desktop without any mouse.

This made me do this in single user mode, after mounting the root partition in `rw` mode


```
# pkg delete slim
```

Rebooted into multi user mode and logged in as a user. Followed by


```
$ startxfce4
```

I got the xfce4 desktop.


```
$ uname -a
FreeBSD noname.noname.edu 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 22:51:51 UTC 2014  root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Please suggest me a login manager that will not crash the system.

If someone feels the thread is solved, it may please be marked as solved.


----------

